# Please read...



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi. I am in the process of writing a article for a class assignment(I'm a 39 year old mom, taking a writing course) I have a 14 year old son with ibs, plus I have it too. Anyway the article is going to focus on teens who's lives are altered by ibs...mostly how you deal with social situation. Any help you can give me would be great. Just e-mail me with your thoughts, I will not use names, just ideas and facts. Thanks, hope to hear from you.


----------



## samantha145 (Apr 21, 2004)

yea if you wanna ask me anything go right ahead. i am open to anything.


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Are you that person that I e-mailed a few weeks ago asking for that information? Because I remember someone e-mailed me with a bunch of questions very closely related to what you are speaking of. Even if you are, ask away again, I don't mind. Raven


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

I think that's a great idea. It really does mess with our lives, and the public is exteremely ignorant. Actually a lot of my friends think I have an eating disorder, and it's hard to explain IBS...so I really support your idea. E-mail me at singergurl1100###netscape.net, or aim me at dreamdealer1100


----------

